# Adding Butters to MP Base



## emilypicha (Dec 3, 2010)

I added cocoa butter and illipe butter to an MP base and on the top it formed like puddles of melted butter. Is this normal? How much butter should I add?


----------



## Catmehndi (Dec 6, 2010)

In order to add butter (or botanical extracts, or clays etc) it's better to add them into a small quantity of m&p, make sure they're melted and well blended in, otherwise, you end up with clumps.
Some hard butters should be melted prior to adding.
You can add up to about 1Tbsp of butter per pound of soap base.


----------



## Sayuri (Dec 8, 2010)

You need to check what temp you are adding the butter to the soap base. The soap base wants to be at a cooler temp so the butters will stay suspended through your soap. Same as if you added oatmeal, the cooler the soap the more mixed in it will be otherwise if the soap base is too hot the grains will fall to the bottom. Or as is the case with butters, rise to the top and float above the soap.


----------

